# Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins.



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED.*

First off, this car is being built in memory of two friends that I lost last year, Myron Core and Timmy Kenison. Both were taken well before there time. The car is a 1991 Golf "Sport". No sunroof, no power anything, and completely stock, down to the radio! The car has 125,000 miles and is in great shape. The origianal plan was to turbocharge my 8V daily driver, and I will include photos of that short process, but this whole thing turned upside down and now I building a purpose built car. Pictures will follow...







this is the car after I got it home, sorry for the dark photo, it won't happen again.







got the hood off and to work ASAP...







http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/57292/10000017.jpg[/img] this is the bottom end, Corrado G-60 block code PG. 1.8 liters of displacement and ready for boost, well almost...















like I said, the origianal plan was to turbo my 8V, what you are looking at is an Audi 5000 exhaust manifold and KKK K-26 turbo, way too big for my needs, but we said screw it we'll get a smaller turbo later, so we proceeded to modify the manifold to fit my car...














cut off the last runner and welded the wastegate mount in its place, some said welding cast iron would be a problem, the way I saw it was it was only the wastegate and I could support it if needed. An Audi 5000 intercooler would also be used but modified to single pass, I will post pics of that when we finish. I proceeded to strip and clean the block and start the rebuilding process...










































cleaning all of that damm rust scale off took a while, I basically chisled it off and then wire brushed everything with WD-40. Two things happen after this, one: my best friend Myron is shot to death, and I buy a house. My focus changes for a little while and I got to packing and moving and grieving. It so happens during this time that I get the opportunity to work on a vehicle participating in the 1.8T challenge and get the idea to do a 20V head, but not without a little research, the Vortex is a great place! Turns out that I can use my G-60 block with a 5V head and 1.8T rods and piston. I proceed to sell all of my now unwanted item, my freashly rebuilt G-lader from ORZ Motorsport, my eurosport header, any and all G-60 accessories, and my payment for working on the challenge car, my 18in. Fikse FM-10's. All of it sold or traded. The G-60 crank alos works just fine, thanks to DUB-G60 for all of his advice.







Also got around to de-burring the block, lotsa fun. After I move is when I actually bought the car, the night I bring it home is the last night anyone sees Timmy alive. Five days prior I picked up the roll cage from him, that would be the last time I saw him. I had also gotten the cylinder head from Force5, a local place for me in NH, the rods and pistons from a friend who went the 2.0 liter route and some of the nessecities like the 16V pulley, crank,cam, and IM shaft. Also scored 16V oilpump and drive gear for cheap dough. Alot of these things payed for themselves because I had sold so many things I purchased for the 8V. One of those things was this







One of my buyers ended up trading me this for a bunch of turbo and performance stuff, good deal if you ask me, now I just gotta figure out how to use it.







By the way, this is the car this was all meant for in the first place







[http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/57292/10000009.jpg/IMG]







things change...
First order of business, get a head gasket, OBD1 MK3 Jetta/Golf to be exact, buy some new hardware and get to work. After everything was clean I figured it would be a good thing to clean the oil galleys in the crankshaft, we all know how well most treated their G-60's!! I could not beleive how much crap was packed in there, it took me about 2 hours to get that thing cleaned up, and then I decided to tap the crank for set screws since I was already half way there. Two drill bits later I was done, I'll post pics of that later.







I ordered new bearings and while I was waiting for those to come I got to work on pulling the motor and wiring harness from the "sport". I then decided to strip the entire car since I was at it, all of this was done in two days. no the cylinder head is not bolted up in these pictures, it was just there to make me feel like I was getting something done.















_Modified by gruppe5 at 5:56 PM 1-12-2004_










































the roll cage still needs to be repainted, the front half isn't even pictured, again wanted to feel like I was getting somewhere, while I was at it why not clean the engine bay too.....



































After I got the engine bay cleaned up I jumped back to building the motor, it was a pain trying to find a 5/8in. tap for the cylinder head(had to plug three oil returns) because of the thread pitch on the set screws I had, but once I got it everything went smooth. After that it was just a matter of cleaning the head and doing the rest of the prep work to the block, BTW the head is code ATW from a Passat. Before I got the SDS the plan was do run Digi 1 and use a distributor, so that meant using an 8v intermediate shaft with a 16V sprocket, kind of a pain to do but it is possible. After it was clear that I was using stand-alone all I had to do was switch back the all 16V gear(crank, cam and intermediate shaft gears). Put in new bearings for the intermediate shaft, cheap insurance!! More pictures to come later......























The second plan was to use a K03 turbo since it was the only one that I had available, I got the manifold and turbo from my friend Jay a Northern European Automotive and the Down pipe from Ami at KTR Motorsports. With this setup my initial goal was set, 180hp to the wheels, kinda pushing it with the K03 but its possible. Not a whole bunch of power but in a stripped out car as light as a Golf that would be more than enough to start with. Started to assemble the block after I cleaned up the 20V rods and pistons, once the bearings showed up it was cake, well until I realized that I forgot to get a ring compressor. My friend Mike bailed me out and let me borrow his, I still gotta give it back come to think of it. Installed all new main and rod bearings, threw in pistons and rod, and bolted the crankshaft in. The whole assembly rotated perfectly.
















_Modified by gruppe5 at 6:25 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 6:28 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 6:44 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 6:59 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 7:20 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 7:30 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 7:51 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 7:55 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 7:56 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 7:58 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 8:53 AM 1-13-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:34 PM 1-13-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:36 PM 1-13-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:38 PM 1-13-2004_









_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:39 PM 1-13-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:58 PM 1-13-2004_


_Modified by gruppe5 at 1:01 PM 1-29-2004_


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins. (gruppe5)*


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*

Another good buy came my way, one of the last pictures shows stock head bolts, thank god I didn't have to use those. Got the Raceware studs a couple weeks ago and installed those. Before I forget, during the cleaning process I chased EVERY thread in and on that block with a lubricated tap and every new bolt that goes in will have copper antiseize paste on them.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*

looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rallye driver (May 30, 2003)

what type engine did you order the head bolts for? g60 or 1.8t


----------



## mkIIrick (Jan 10, 2004)

*wow, all i can say is wow*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (rallye driver)*

1.8T. Raceware is the only company that I know of that makes studs for the 20V cylinder head, one of the things I had ordered for the 8V head was ARP studs and they are not even close to being able to work. I guess ARP is starting to manufacture stud for 20V head now though.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

this guyz a guru he's my idol just jokin malcolm. hey do u know where theres a place i can fix my black cah. or can we get it sorted. me u, and big sterling p.and even sammy


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

Bring to my house. Ster-money knows how to get there.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

great build up and use of vag parts and use of freinds w/ conections will be another monster out of new england and new hampshire autobahn stormerz out in force this year... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Reroject "about time"*

Best friends and you can't spell mt name right. HAHAHA looking good bro, hey when you drop off the ring compressor drop that 16V off too. LOL Later


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Reroject "about time" (Toxcheap)*

sorry bout that MYKE!!!







got something we can put the motor in, lets use Leo's Geo.







I'll bring the ring compressor over tomorrow. Word.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Reroject "about time" (gruppe5)*

no bad not bad at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*

Hey gruppe you still have one picture to fix. And next time you edited it erase all the edit dates AHHAHAHAA


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (Toxcheap)*

I swapped my oil pan on the green car back to stock, I had the Shrick aluminium baffled pan on there, seem to mqake more sense to use it on a car that needs it. Gotta get it cleaned up and I'll post pics later. It also has the windage tray with the gasket built in. Other than that I also ended up getting the corret intake manifold from and Audi TT, I had the one from an A4 believe it or not it WILL work contrary to what most people say, but you have to make it work. The cylinder head is bolted on now and I'm trying to get all the extra little things taken care of in the next few days like new water pump, getting the rest of the gaskets, and modifying the oil cooler sandwich adaptor. Other than that stay tuned as more pics will be up later today or early tomorrow.


----------



## macie22 (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*

doing a swap just like yours n about 40 miles down the road


----------



## euro 20v (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (macie22)*

macie22 post up some pics.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! ( euro 20v)*

stg3 apr overrated gay http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







ha!ha!still scared 2 take me 4 a ride.!!


----------



## TwinScrew20v (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (FLATBLACKMK2)*

Nice to see the progress







Mebe you can make it out to this years 1.8T challenge. All goin well Ill be tappin the 250whp mark by then







But you cheated...SDS?!? Come on!!! Hahaa Nice work


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*

oh, nevermind...speed reading again...


_Modified by PAGTI91 at 8:57 PM 1-22-2004_


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (TwinScrew20v)*

Thanks for the kind words. I'll be posting more progress pics this weekend, hopefully. I might be at the 1.8t challenge, but probably not with this car, more to come on that later. I couldn't pass up the SDS, plus I see no reason to use factory management, Digi 1 is out of the question and chip tuning the new stuff seems to be more of a pain is the a$$ than anything, and now I can wire everything the way I want it.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (PAGTI91)*

PAGTI91, what was your original post or question, I missed it????


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*

I was saying how good that engine looked with the 20v head but that it had an old terd of a waterpump on it...then I saw down below that you were replacing it...just ignore me tryin to scold ya








nice work. I was wondering what tranny you're using in this thing, and what accessory setup your using. I like your method of doing a 1.8T in a Mk2. Using the Mk4 shift cables, pedal cluster, wiring, etc to get the stock Motronic injection to work seems like soooo much work for soooo little gain. 


_Modified by PAGTI91 at 5:30 PM 1-23-2004_


----------



## 1.8 nut (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_









*Gasp!* Honda lawnmower!


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (PAGTI91)*

I'm gonna use a Passat cable shift tranny and shifter box, I'll post pics of that tomorrow. As far as accessories go I'm using Mk3 alternator bracket and running a serpentine belt to make life easy.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (1.8 nut)*

How the hell did you even see that. You think thats bad I got an Acura integra last week, don't worry it should never see my house.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*

Shaping up well. Ive got a 77 Rabbit over here in your twin state that Im thinking of going the 1.8t route with also. May be asking some advice in a few months.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*

OK back with more pictures, first off is the oil pan and windage tray. I got these a while back for my first GTi and had them on my current daily driver, cleaned them up a little but I think I need toget a blast cabinet sometime soon to do it right.
















Nice thing about the tray is that it has the rubber gasket built in!!!
There was a question about which tranny I am using, well I don't remember what the tranny code is but here is a picture, it came out of a 2.0 16V Passat.








And here is the rest of the items that go aong with it, I'm also gonna use the Passat steering column, pedal box, shifterbox, and master cylinder. My homie Myke got me the hook-up with this while he was parting a car, as a matter of fact I still gotta give him that 16V motor thats in my garage.








Also scored another win with this....








I'm gonna need to control the boost somehow, might as well do it right. My boy Sterling traded me for some beats installed in his car, word!!!!
I also FINALLY got the correct intake manifold .








Still gotta clean and paint that thing though. Its been WAY too cold to do anything in my garage, but my wife was kind enough to get me a heater last week, but i still need to get a 100lb. propane tank, if anyone has one let me know. I'll put up more picture when I aquire some more web space. Enjoy!!









_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:47 PM 1-29-2004_


_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:58 PM 1-29-2004_


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*

I don't think that I like the small pictures, what the hell is going on???


----------



## 1.8 nut (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_How the hell did you even see that. You think thats bad I got an Acura integra last week, don't worry it should never see my house.
















My dad had a Honda lawnmower from the same vintage. It was twenty years old, still started on the first pull and ran like a top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (1.8 nut)*

That one doesn't work, I need to fix it before spring rolls around though, gotta cut the lawn. Anyway, here is a picture of how the motor sits now, minus the old water pump. Got a new one yesterday along with the plastic neck instead of the metal one.








For some reason one of my friends called me up and said that he had something for me that I might want to try out.







Its a KKK K-24 turbo, polished of course and the idea is to make an adaptor plate so it will bolt up to an ATP manifold, which means that I gotta come up with $400 bucks I think. Oh well, lets try it. I haven't been wasting all of my time though, my garage has been a mess so I decided to clean and organize a little so I started with my tool box heres some of what I got done














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:52 PM 1-29-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:53 PM 1-29-2004_


_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:55 PM 1-29-2004_


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

hey wheres my boston market biotch...


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

what the hell are you talking about Jay????? Put the crack pipe down.


----------



## SuBsOnIc_DuB (Sep 15, 2003)

nice build...now the guy... he knows his ****...can't wait till shes done you gonna take me for a whip right????? WUT SON!! i Know your pressed for time with the engine cover but when will i get the valve cover back?????? just kiddin c-u in school


_Modified by SuBsOnIc_DuB at 9:27 AM 1-30-2004_


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## macie22 (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: (SuBsOnIc_DuB)*

i sent u an im about the dash


----------



## SuBsOnIc_DuB (Sep 15, 2003)

quick bump b-4 class


----------



## G60Dano (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

hey mang, just wanted to say that I think its very honorable what you are doing, Im sorry for your loss and my condolences.
I have been religously following this thread since it started, I am planning this hybrid swap as well in my Rado and the information you are providing is greatly appreciated. Just wanted to give you some praise and appreciation to help keep you motivated, Im sure your friends would be proud.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (G60Dano)*

Thanks for the kind words. Any info that you need just let me know.







Updates will probably come tomorrow afternoon, sorry for the wait but I don't have internet access at home so I'm doing this stuff at work on break.


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (G60Dano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Dano* »_hey mang, just wanted to say that I think its very honorable what you are doing, Im sorry for your loss and my condolences.
I have been religously following this thread since it started, I am planning this hybrid swap as well in my Rado and the information you are providing is greatly appreciated. Just wanted to give you some praise and appreciation to help keep you motivated, Im sure your friends would be proud.









Nicely put!


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (Toxcheap)*

Hey stranger,(tox) have you gone into hiding or what??? I don't want to come over and find you with a 3 foot beard going crazy, whats the deal?? get out some time, swing by. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## macie22 (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

ill take it were on for the dash n stuff tomorrow unless u call


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (macie22)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

no updates cause I once again don't have a way to post pictures, looks like I gotta pay if I want to play. I'll get back to postings as soon as I can but for now I just keep plugging away on the car. Much progress to show too, damn imagestation!!!!!


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

pm me and I'll set you up an account on my server, or I'll post them for you


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

Malcolm, http://www.mydubmedia.com!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuBsOnIc_DuB (Sep 15, 2003)

malcom lookin good if you need some hosting space for pics i might be able to do somthin....well anywho gotta get to class to the top SON!!!!!!


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (SuBsOnIc_DuB)*

more to come, this week I promise!!!


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60Dano (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

I was wondering if you could help me answer a few questions I have...
-which alt. bracket are you using?
-are there any clearence issues with the oil cooler and dizzy when using the 1.8T log type intake manifold?
-which upper and lower timing belt covers are you using if you are using any?
-which intermidate shaft and pulley are you using?
Thanks


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (G60Dano)*

Answers, alternator bracket is MK3, it also holds the AC compressor if you are going to use it. I'm using Stand-Alone managment so I don't need a distributor but I'm pretty sure you can use it without problem but I can check for you when I get home. I'm not using any belt covers, but 16V lower will work, not sure about upper. 16V intermidiate shaft and pulley but if you are going to use a distributor you need to retain whatever intermidiate shaft you have(because thats what drives the distributor) and put on a 16V pulley which take a little work. The reason you gotta use 16V gear is beacause it matches the 20V stuff as far as timing belts are concerned, and I'm using the MK3 bracket so I can run a serpentine belt instead of multiple V-belts. I'll have pictures posted of this stuff this week so you can see for yourself what I'm talking about. Hope I answered your questions, if not let me know.


----------



## G60Dano (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

Kool thanks. 
Just to clarify when you mention 16v I take it you are reffering to 1.8L 16v correct? Or is there no difference? 
Also by MK3, could you elaborate what car this comes from? Sorry Im a newb. 
I think I'll go your route and skip using timing belt covers so as I can save myself the headache. 
So I use the PG intermediate shaft and a 16v pulley, what kind of modification are we talking about here to match the 16v pulley to the PG IM shaft? 
I was hoping that there would be no clearance issues with the intake manifold and the dizzy cause I want to retain the DIGI ecu. 
One more, which fuel rail are you using?
Sorry for all the questions, I have an opportunity to source everything from one person so I want to make sure I have my list correct. 
Thank again.


----------



## SuBsOnIc_DuB (Sep 15, 2003)

Update the vr will not be goin in the golf afterall..... i pulled the rear bumper and noticed a giant hole in the body.... WTF!... So it will be goin in the passat wagon....but g60 head is at the shop getting worked lookin for a cheap lowmileage 2.0 block... suggestions?.... Oh Yeah I never got to thank you for being that guy... class was the bomb you made it worth it to go...if you hear anything pass the knowledge this way ....WUT SON.....


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (G60Dano)*

1.8 or 2.0 16V, doesn't matter. MK3, 93 to 98 Golf/Jetta, 8 Valve motor not VR6. Modification to intermidiate shaft pulley, you have to have them both in front of you to see, not difficult but hard for me to describe. Fuel rail is 20V, I got it with the manifold.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (SuBsOnIc_DuB)*

Chris, if you need a 2.0 block go to Holllands in Billerica, LOW prices, I'll be there this weekend. Thanks for the praise, I enjoyed having you as one of my students, I hope you learned alot.


----------



## SuBsOnIc_DuB (Sep 15, 2003)

word... maybe we can meet up .....what day/time you goin let me know. peace SON!


----------



## G60Dano (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (SuBsOnIc_DuB)*

bumpity bump


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (G60Dano)*

pictures and updates TODAY at lunch time.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

ok only gonna get a couple in at the moment but I'll put more in at my next break.
got a eurosport downpipe the other day, good deal, thanks chris!!!








This is what I'm going to use, KO3 Sport. Should be good for 220 HP, that doesn't seem like alot but in a lightweight car its plenty to start with, plus don't forget I'm using standalone.








The turbo is in excellent shape with about 30K on it, a friend of mine got APR stage 3 and gave me a good deal on this, along with almost every piece that goes along with it.
















Here is a shot of the motor after I got back from the junkyard with some parts the other week. Assembled it to make sure everything was going to work out the way I planned. I'm using MK3 alternator/AC bracket so I can run a serpentine belt instead of those damm V-belts, no power steering either, simplicity at its best.
























These fog light came out of an Audi Coupe Quattro and they seem to be a perfect fit, all I have to do is fabricate a bracket for each one and I'll be home free, these came from my friend Greg Weeks who refuses to join the Vortex but is more involved with VW's and Audi's than most.








Here are a few shots of the Eurosport downpipe I got the other day, compared to the factory one, looks nice!!
























This is the motor as it sits now, I'm waiting on a non-AC pulley and belt from Futrell so I can put the belts on and I also still need to get a few gaskets so I can finalize this portion of the project, hopefully I'll be done with the motor within the next two weeks. The valve cover has been wrinkle finished, I don't know if you can really tell from the photos, the intake manifold was painted VW grey and most everything else was painted either silver or flat black, all of these items were sand blasted over the weekend prior to painting.
















































I'm trying to use all Stainless Steel Allen bolts but this stuff gets $$$$








Also got a Bonrath badgeless grill, scored a factory radiator support from the boneyard, and some brand new headlights to go along with it, in all honesty I forgot that these were in my other toolbox for well over two months.
I'm using an Audi 5000 intercooler but me and my friend Myke are gonna convert it to a single pass and make it into a front mount. I had a great time getting the end-caps off as they were sealed on with some very strong adhesive/sealant, needs to be cleaned-up but otherwise should be good to go.








I also got myself some wheels, 17x7.5 O.Z. Crono Evolutions with Kuhmo tires, good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








You might notice that they are 5 lug wheels, I'm going to order the hub conversion from ECS Tuning sometime soon, I can't wait to put these on!!








Thats what I have for now, still have to make a bracket for crank trigger magnets and get the oil and coolant lines for the turbo situated but its looking good so far. More to come soon.















_Modified by gruppe5 at 4:32 PM 3-9-2004_

_Modified by gruppe5 at 5:07 PM 3-9-2004_


_Modified by gruppe5 at 5:18 PM 3-9-2004_


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (Toxcheap)*

thanks Myke, I didn't see that, anyway thats one shot of the motor, I'll post the rest at 4:30.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

up


----------



## SuBsOnIc_DuB (Sep 15, 2003)

looks awesome man...glad to see it all comin together for ya....i got a job at toyota...yay me!...called joe to thank him for gettin me the interview and all he could do is insult me..what a f-in dick!!!!!!....but anywho when is the lady's maiden voyage planned and your gonna call me up right!!! looks great oh yeah nice grille....lol to the top Peace.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (SuBsOnIc_DuB)*

thanks Subsonic, make sure you do all of your work at toyota correctly, keep your mouth shut and your ears open. maiden voyage is whenever it gets done?????? hopefully by summer. probably not the grill thats going on, Iv'e got something special in the mix.


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

Joe who? Hey Gruppe5 that's not the ****** I'm thinking of is it? If it is be sure to let him trick out your suspension with his engineering skills







HAHAHHAHAHHAA LOL


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Toxcheap)*

no, he's talking about my boss.







did you get my message yesterday???


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

so which oil holes do you have to tap? are they on the head or block? I have a pg block laying around and that same ko3 turbo might think of some cheap 20vt to go into my mk1. So an ABA 8v head gasket is the right one? Also what compression do you have? Good work man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (BlownG)*

the oil returns you have to tap/plug are on the cylinder head, I used 5/8 pipe plugs. be sure to tap them first or you could crack the head.
ABA head gasket works just fine, make sure its an OBD1 though. If I remember right compression is 9.5:1, I'm using 20V/1.8T pistons and rods, if you use g-60/pg stuff your compression would be WAY too low.
any more Q's let me know.


----------



## TwinScrew20v (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_the oil returns you have to tap/plug are on the cylinder head, I used 5/8 pipe plugs. be sure to tap them first or you could crack the head.
ABA head gasket works just fine, make sure its an OBD1 though. If I remember right compression is 9.5:1, I'm using 20V/1.8T pistons and rods, if you use g-60/pg stuff your compression would be WAY too low.
any more Q's let me know.








 Use a punch on the threads after you put those plugs in...I saw a slightly nasty eppisode (spittin oil onto the exhaust) when one of thems came loose (Wasnt mine thank god) And if you use AWW pistons, compression is 9.3:1. All others were 9.5







Whens she gonna be runnin eh??? I wanna see...I may build the same set-up for a Bunny for the hell of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (TwinScrew20v)*

hopefully it'll be running by June. I used threadlock to secure those pipe plugs in place, if you do this make sure to use high-temp. 
Twin-screw, thanks again for that info on the timing belt!!


----------



## macie22 (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

how are you going about the piping in the back on the passenger side?


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (macie22)*

HUH??????????????????????????


----------



## macie22 (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

the pip that is in the way of the motor mount on the back passenger side


----------



## titeGTi (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

nice project, you going to be at any car shows this summer with it? would love to check it out. quick question, to use the serp. belts you have to get the MK3 Alt/AC bracket and the non-AC pulley and belt from futrell? i would like to use serp. belts for my 20v project as i am sick of v belts and their slip/wining in the rain. there wont be P/S or an AC compressor on my motor so it will be similar to yours. TIA!
Jesse
edit: oh and where do you get stuff bead blasted?


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (titeGTi)*

macie22, if you are talking about the large pipe on top of the rear motor mount, that is a boost pipe and its not in its final posistion, I'm not even sure that I'm going to use that one/configuration. 

titleGTi, yes you need to get a MK3 alt/AC bracket along with the non-AC pulley from Futrell, they have a minimun order though so get the correct serpentine belt from them also. I'm using an Audi A4 crank pulley but most people use an MK3 pulley and have it machined, Futrell also will do that for you, but in order to make all of this work on my motor I needed to switch to 16V timing gears, i.e. crank, cam, and intermidiate shaft. they are wider.







hope this clears it up for you, if not hit me up again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








edit: did all blasting at a friends house.


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

I wanna hear it crank over!!


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (Toxcheap)*

Get that thing running and I'lldrop out the built 2.0L and build a little something, something for this:


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Toxcheap)*

........and it will be all good until we get to the first bump in the road and you break that body kit and bend one of those 18's, I still can't beleive you got those on there!!!!! If Leo doesn't pickup that 16V motor from me soon, take it and build that up, all you gotta do is get that 16V turbo manifold that lets you bolt on a K-24/26 and your golden. Hope you didn't park that thing in front of your house, if so watch out for the CAMRY'S!!!!!!!!! Swing by tonight after the gym.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bring snicker slides.


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_Swing by tonight after the gym.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bring snicker slides.

Did you bang your head or something?? The 18 do suck though, I drive around with a mallet so I don't get stuck with a flat anywhere! LOL
But you must have really cranked your head good on a front side!! 
Because it's your turn to treat for snicker slides!!


_Modified by Toxcheap at 5:50 PM 6-5-2004_


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Toxcheap)*

you just drive with your foot to the floor anyway, no bent rim has stopped you yet. whatever it takes to win!!! LOL. Have your lady show my wife how to make those damm things and we'll all be happy tonight. I'll treat once a week! look at me youv'e turned me into an alcoholic, what kind of friend are you!!!! youv'e ruined me, your the one who turned me onto VW's, now alcohol. I have no money. what have you done???? Last I knew I was driving a honda.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif













































































SEE!!!


----------



## SuBsOnIc_DuB (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

Maclom an alky???? no way.....hey you got to relax sometimes right?...can't get through life without a little partyin!...Well before I go ...do you know anyone with a 90-92 golf??? lookin to get one cheap that doesnt need body work or paint....keep us posted on progress...keep on dubbin....Mouth shut...Eyes wide open...not really keen on how it is done there(kinda hacking)...but workin none the less....thank you for lookin out...


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

Rest In Peace. 
Myron Core
2-16-78 to 4-22-03
I miss you.


_Modified by gruppe5 at 8:47 AM 3-23-2004_


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_Rest In Peace. 
Myron Core
2-16-78 to 4-22-03
I miss you.

_Modified by gruppe5 at 8:47 AM 3-23-2004_

Bump for those who didn't make it as far as us.


----------



## SuBsOnIc_DuB (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: A moment for those who are lost*






















I hope that everyone one day could learn from the love of a good friend-Malcom I am sorry for your loss, A year has passed but the head still feels heavy, for your friend you must carry-on......
















_Quote, originally posted by *Toxcheap* »_
Bump for those who didn't make it as far as us.


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: A moment for those who are lost (SuBsOnIc_DuB)*

waiting for the pics of the block grouppe


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: A moment for those who are lost (BlownG)*

the oil passages are in the cylinder head. I'll try to get them up today.








EDIT: Go to the first page of my post and there are pictures of my cylinder head sitting on my tool box, one is a close-up of the combustion chamber, directly underneath of the exhaust valves are some holes, those are the oil returns. On the 20V head there are 5 of them on the backside, 3 have to plugged. If you want anymore clarity let me know.


_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:33 PM 3-26-2004_


----------



## Martin_vdubb (Mar 21, 2004)

just out of curiosity, were your friends VW enthusiasts as well? No better tribute..
You have my sympathies.. 
And for anyone else whos lost someone well before their time..


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Martin_vdubb)*

hey just to clear somethin up with the plugged holes. they are 3/8 pipe plugs not 5/8. they can be 5/8 set screws though but a pipe plug seals much better and by the size of the hole .600 you get better thread engagement


----------



## Martin_vdubb (Mar 21, 2004)

quick question if ya dont mind, is there any way i can keep the current suspension in my A3 if i were to use an O2J tranny in my 1.8t swap? been tryin to clear this up


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Martin_vdubb)*

Timmy was into VW's, Myron wasn't.
Thankyou.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (yellerrado)*

I used 5/8 set screws, the tap that I used was 5/8-18. The holes were 5/8. I think a few others who have done this conversion can confirm, but it also may be dependent on which cylinder head you have.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Martin_vdubb)*

I think the only thing you may need is axles. Check VR6GTi00's post to confirm that one though. He did a complete 1.8t swap.


----------



## Martin_vdubb (Mar 21, 2004)

yea i saw that in his thread. i keep reading it over and over.. i think he had custom axles and hubs made for the swap so they were stronger and bolted nice. But they cost like 800 bux (ouch)


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_I used 5/8 set screws, the tap that I used was 5/8-18. The holes were 5/8. I think a few others who have done this conversion can confirm, but it also may be dependent on which cylinder head you have.









i did exactly what you did the first time until i got some pipe plugs that have an allen head they were 3/8-** pipe thread. just figured they would seal better being they are meant to seal holes up. btw i may not be using this head if anyone is interested in a few months. also it is a awd head


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Martin_vdubb)*

Matrin, you can use a 16V tranny and make life easy.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

More pics at text to come this week.....


----------



## SuBsOnIc_DuB (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

let's bring this one back from the grave.....Malcom no updates??? Been 2 busy myself...... you are a lifesaver......thanx for your help....alarm went in no problems yet.....might be workin at best buy soon(toyota=no money)...with any luck....hope everything is comin together for ya....hope to see some pics soon.....welll anyhoo........Bumpity bump


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (SuBsOnIc_DuB)*

haven't had time to work on it, back on track soon though.


----------



## SuBsOnIc_DuB (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

well got some news......no longer workin at toyota back doin telecom....needed money u know how it is.......hope to see some pics soon you keep me motivated....keep on dubbin... peace

_Modified by SuBsOnIc_DuB at 6:06 AM 5-31-2004_


_Modified by SuBsOnIc_DuB at 12:38 PM 6-28-2004_


----------



## 007BOND (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

so far nice it looks as though your putting in alot of work there buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

back from the hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Updates to follow soon..


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

am I dreaming things, or did I meet you at Waterfest?


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (punkassjim)*

Malcom







My brotha of anotha color as Vega would say







Glad to see you're working on your swap again? Kevin says hi, and how's the new house? Got to get together sometime soon, you haven't seen my Coupe yet


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (punkassjim)*

Jim, yeah we met at Waterfest, right before that security lady was acting like a b**ch to you, I had ask you for your assistance getting in as we didn't have our wristbands ( they were in our booth), nice to see the car in person, dyno wasn't bad either. 
Doug nise to know that your still alive, come by or call me.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

ah yes, she asked me for my show pass, so she could stick it to my windshield (like I'm too retarded to do it myself), and she ends up taking the damn tape off it. Which of course proved to me who was the retarded one in that equation.








Good meeting you man, I wish we could have chatted for a bit longer later, but I was SO damn scattered all weekend.







Maybe if we keep on Louis, we can get him to drag his ass to H2O or Massiv


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (punkassjim)*

yeah, she was very rude to most of the people that came in for no particular reason, if you drove slow she yelled at you to go faster, if you sped up she would freak out and tell you to slow down, they really need to get someone who is more professional for that job. We should link up at H20, maybe I'll have my car running. And yes, LOUIS get your ass out here!!!!!


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

Quit chit chatting and get your car done! I'll build a page for you on Toxcheap.com if ya get it done this month


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (Toxcheap)*

Damm, how did I miss this post, so I have about 15 days left huh? What is the defenition of "finished"???


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

*W*hen *W*ill you *W*ant me *TO* bo*X* and weld that *C*age? *H*op*E* it  *A*ll *P*anz out *.COM*e on man get it finished for H20! 

No there's nothing strange about my post??







What do you mean?










_Modified by Toxcheap at 2:28 AM 8-15-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (Toxcheap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toxcheap* »_*W*hen *W*ill you *W*ant me *TO* bo*X* and weld that *C*age? *H*op*E* it  *A*ll *P*anz out *.COM*e on man get it finished for H20!

LOL, nice.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_.... And yes, LOUIS get your ass out here!!!!!









Ha, the way I drive it would take about a month to get across the country. I drive about 200 miles then I'm looking for a hotel and a pub. I just may fly out there for h2o (2005) though, just to check out all of those nice east side dubs. Is this off topic?


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (VR6GTI'00')*

not off tpoic at all Louis, hope to meet you there in 05


----------



## jomo3vw (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*

you have talent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (jomo3vw)*

Got to get that thing done so you can sell it and build a 4K







Or better yet quattro the golf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (Toxcheap)*

interested in seeing the finished product


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (SvenRasta)*

finished product coming soon!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2 GTi....it begins, WHOLE LOTTA PICS!!! (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_finished product coming soon!









YEAH RIGHT!!!! 2010 maybe the way u work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

haha, zing.


----------



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

Very nice..........
maybe one day i'll do it







well maybe not


----------



## aldous_huxley (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

hey buddy,
just read what you posted and i was wondering if you could offer me some advice via e-mail b/c i dont know very well how to operate this forum. Im sure its pretty easy and im sure i look like a dip**** but ohwell. anyways, im about to go the k04 route and am looking for an innercooler. if you or someone else know of a place to get one new or used, e-mail me at [email protected]
I also need advice on engine codes and how to install am o2 sensor simulator. 
hit me up at that email if you have performance parts for the 1.8t


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hybrid 1.8T into MK2, UPDATED. (gruppe5)*

update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1788115


----------

